
Ignaz Semmelweis - sjcsjc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignaz_Semmelweis
======
sjcsjc
I posted this after he was mentioned in this article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18236608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18236608)

A sad story of missed opportunity.

